# JSplitPane Listener



## MeinerEiner (30. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

welchen Listener benötige ich, um auf das Ändern der DividerLocation zu reagieren?

Danke


----------



## Sky (2. Dez 2004)

Hast Du es mal mit einem "PropertyChangeListener" versucht, der auf "DIVIDER_LOCATION_PROPERTY" prüft ?


----------



## MeinerEiner (2. Dez 2004)

Danke, es funktioniert


----------

